# Bike Marathon / Festival in Willingen



## OWL_Biker (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
wer von euch ist (wieder) dabei?

Ich bin das erste mal dabei, gleiches gilt für den Marathon.

Habt ihr Anhaltspunkte zur kondtionellen Schwierigkeit des Marathons und den einzelnen Abstufungen?

Mein Kumpel meinte es ist auf jeden Fall machbar, aber ich habe auf dem Bike in Sachen Marathon und Rennen (noch) keine Erfahrung.

Bin vor einem Jahr mal nen Halbmarathon gelaufen, wofür ich einfach ca ein halbes Jahr vorher angefangen habe, zwei oder dreimal die Woche zu laufen.

Also wie siehts da aus mit Training und Kondition für die verschiedenen Distanzen?

Außerdem kann man bei der Anmeldung ein "Event Trikot" dazu kaufen...
Ich habe noch kein Bike-Trikot und überlege deswegen, aber so ganz ohne Bild, Material- und Markeninfos?

Wie sah das Trikot denn in den Vorjahren aus? Wenn es ein Gräuel ist, kauf ich mir lieber ein vernünftiges... 

Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

...bin noch den "alten " marathon mitgefahren - der war gut machbar . seit 2009 haben sie eine neue strecke ausgesucht , da musst du gleich zu anfang immer nur lange bergauf.... wenn du das gut kannst ... mir wäre die neue strecke zu anstrengend ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. Februar 2010)

ich werde dieses Jahr auch das erste mal den Marathon fahren. Ich denke mal, dass der Marathon in etwa so wie der Langenbergmarathon ist. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen, der schon beide gefahren ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2010)

so wie langenberk wäre schön.
war geil da oben.

bin auf jeden fall auch dabei.


kannst ja zur vorbereitung nen paar rennen der challenge 4 mtb fahren.


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß ist eigentlich saudämlich, aber könnt ihrs irgendwie mit nem Lauf (Halb)-Marathon vergleichen?
Dann könnt ich mich mal wenigstens so ein bisschen einordnen.


Und weiß jemand was zu dem Trikot?
Meine Kumpels wollen sich jetzt anmelden, verzichten aber darauf, ich bin mir noch unsicher, weiß aber nicht was mich da erwartet...


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

na , höhenmeter und waden weh satt !!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2010)

lass dir keine angst machen!

wir fahren vorher mal nen paar runden, und dann wird das schon.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

klar , sagt jeder immer : das geht schon ... aber als anfänger wird er sich umgucken , was es einem abverlangt ... binr aus .-


----------



## alex80 (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich empfehle dir den Marathon absolut, ist bestens organisiert, super Strecke und das Drumherum ist einzigartig! Ist auch seinen Preis wert. 
Auf's Trikot kann man verzichten, kaufe dir lieber vorher mal eins... Die Strecke ist auch für Neulinge gut fahrbar, der Schwierigkeitsgrad wächst eben mit der Geschwindigkeit!

Auf meiner Homepage habe ich einen Rennbericht vom letzten Jahr geschrieben: http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=9

Also insgesamt eine top Veranstaltung

Gruß, Alex


----------



## OWL_Biker (3. Februar 2010)

Schöner Bericht und guter 12. Platz würde ich mal sagen! 

@trek6500:
Wie kommst du denn darauf dass ich unterschätze?
Genau deswegen frage ich doch und höre nicht einfach auf meine Kumpels die sagen wenn du 20 km rennen kannst, kannste auch 50 Fahrrad fahren. 

Ein paar Generalproben werde ich wohl machen und ein Ziel habe ich dann jetzt auch erstmal! 

VG


----------



## epic03 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich würd an deiner Stelle vorher doch schonmal ein kleineres Rennen fahren... Wenn ich bedenke was sich letztes Jahr auf den ersten Wurzeltrails abgespielt hat... 
Es ist schon noch was anderes sich mit so vielen Bikern nen Trail runterzustürzen, und wenn man das so noch nicht kent kann es recht unschön enden!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Februar 2010)

@owl : ..meinte nicht dich , mit dem unterschätzen , verstehe nur nicht , dass leute , die schon zig rennen gefahren sind , anscheinend aus den augen verlieren , wie anstrengend das bei den ersten teilnahmen war ... würde epic da absolut recht geben .... wilingen ist vom festival her super - aber der marathon is kein zuckerschlecken .  viel glück !


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Februar 2010)

Am Anfang lautet Ankommen das Ziel. Bin letztes Jahr die Schlammschlacht von Wombach als ersten Marathon gefahren. Training waren 500km in einem ganzen Jahr! Bin in der Zeit zwar Downhill und Freeride gefahren. Mit Grundlagenausdauer hat das aber nicht viel zu tun. Bin die Mitteldistanz mit 60km gefahren und das weiteste was ich vorher fuhr waren 35km. die letzten 20km hab ich mich mit übelsten Krämpfen und leicht unterkühlt ins Ziel geschafft. Konnte danach ´ne halbe Stunde nicht stehen da meine Beine zusammengeklappt sind aber ich habs gepackt. Wenn man kämpfen kann, geht so einiges . Danach folgt dann der Drang zu Trainieren und die Ergebnisse zu verbessern. Da kann man nicht genug Marathons fahren


----------



## ]:-> (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin überzeugt dass du das schaffst. Das Rennen ist schließlich nicht nächste Woche und dass du das ernst nimmst zeigt ja schon deine Anfrage hier. 
Also bereite dich einfach auf das Rennen ein wenig vor (der "Fitness-Themenbereich" hier im Forum ist voll davon) und mache vielleicht vorher noch einen kleinen Test-Marathon so 8-10 Wochen vorher. Mein allererster war 37km/650hm, der zweite dann 70/2450). Dann weißt du was auf dich zukommt.
Je nach dem wieviel du überhaupt schon auf dem Bike unterwegs warst kann v.a. auch das Training im Wald nicht schaden. 

Viel Spass und ein gutes Gelingen und jetzt ab aufs Bike 

p.s. die Trikots sind halt immer voll mit Werbung, du wirst aber eh schon vorher für's Trainieren einen Satz ordentliche Radkleidung brauchen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Februar 2010)

]:->;6804266 schrieb:
			
		

> du wirst aber eh schon vorher für's Trainieren einen Satz ordentliche Radkleidung brauchen.




Allerdings. Ich kann mir garnichtmehr vorstellen mit z.B. ´nem T-Shirt zu fahren. Da wirst du auch nur krank und alles. Das bringt alles nix.

www.radsportbekleidung.com. Die Nalinibasesachen sind ganz gut und die Preise auch ok. Da kannst du ja bissl stöbern.


----------



## N48 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir da nicht so viele Sorgen machen. Wer einigermaßen fit ist schaft das.

Ist ja nicht so das auf dem Besenwagen einer mit der Peitsche steht.

Es bleibt genug Zeit um gemütlich zu fahren, an den Verpflegungsstellen das Rad auch mal zur Seite zu legen und sich durch die Riegel und Kuchen zu futtern, ein paar Fotos zu machen, hier und da mal ein paar Meter schieben und trotzdem eine gewertete Zeit zu bekommen.

Im hinteren Drittel geht es auch kaum mehr um Zeiten und die meisten fahren mit Bedacht und aus Spass an der Freude. 

Ein weiter Vorteil ist das man sich erst auf der Strecke entscheidet wie weit man an diesem Tag fahren möchte. Bedeutet du kommst an eine Streckenteilung und entscheidest selber ob du fertig bist und nach der kleinen Runde ins Ziel fährst oder ob du dir die mittlere auch noch zutraust. 
Willst du mehr als die kleine Runde fahren sollten die oben beschriebenen Trödeleien natürlich kleiner ausfallen da es sonst schwer wird das Zeitlimit zu erreichen.


----------



## Rumas (3. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...bin noch den "alten " marathon mitgefahren - der war gut machbar . seit 2009 haben sie eine neue strecke ausgesucht , da musst du gleich zu anfang immer nur lange bergauf.... wenn du das gut kannst ... mir wäre die neue strecke zu anstrengend ....



die  2009´er Strecke ist aber um Welten besser als die alte, gerade im ersten Drittel, sehr viel Trails, da waren doch einige trickreiche Abfahrten dabei weil es 2009 vorher die ganze Nacht geregnet hat.... aber Willingen war noch nie trocken...

gerade der lange Anstieg am Anfang ist besser, da zieht sich das Feld schon mal auseinander, sonst hätte man auf den folgenden Trails nur Stau... kenne aber nur die Kurzdistanz, ob sich auf der Mittel/Langdistanz auch was geändert hat weiss ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Februar 2010)

Wer mehr Info's braucht, sollte noch mal im Willingen-Fred vom letzten Jahr ab Seite 4 nachlesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382108 



Wie es mir damals ergangen ist, steht da auch...
und zwar ab da  
Teil 1
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6095019&postcount=153 
Teil 2
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6100990&postcount=154
Teil 3
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6095019&postcount=153http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6104779&postcount=155


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei War klasse 2009! Sehr empfehlenswert das Ganze.


----------



## ]:-> (3. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder dabei War klasse 2009! Sehr empfehlenswert das Ganze.



Muss ich da am Ende jetzt auch noch vorbeikommen 
Wisst ihr wie das mit Nachmeldungen war, gabs da noch Plätze oder is das Ding zu begehrt?


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Februar 2010)

Geht problemlos. Einen Tag vorher ich glaube bis 18.00 Uhr und am Renntag nochmal eine Stunde am Festivalgelände...


----------



## Domme02 (3. Februar 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Wie es mir damals ergangen ist, steht da auch...
> und zwar ab da


 geiler Bericht!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo OWL Biker,

wie bereits oben erwähnt, würde ich dir auch empfehlen vorher mal einen kleineren Marathon zum Testen zu fahren. Dann kannst du in entspannter Atmosphäre Rennluft schnupper und weisst wie der Hase läuft, ein gutes Training ist es auch. Die bereits genannten Rennen der Challenge4MTB sollten zu diesem Zweck ideal sein und liegen für dich geographisch gesehen auch günstig. Los geht es am 18. April mit dem WarmUp-Marathon, das Starterfeld ist deutlich übersichtlicher als in Willingen und es sind immer auch Rennneulinge dabei. Im Rennen werden oft ungeahnte Kräfte freigesetzt, allein durch die besondere Stimmung während eines Rennens ist man gewöhnlich deutlich flotter als im Training unterwegs und hat eine ganz andere Motivation. Eine Strecke um 50 km solltest du mit etwas Training bewältigen können, ohne anschließend halbtot vom Rad zu kippen. Dann kannst du ganz relaxt ans Projekt Willingen herangehen.
Probier's einfach mal aus, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Februar 2010)

@..der bericht vom terrorist macht einem neuling sicher nicht gerade mut ....  trifft es aber gut , wie ´s abgeht ....


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Februar 2010)

Für Race-Novizen ist es sicher kribbelig am Start im Pulk mit ungefähr 400 anderen verrückten Bikern gleichzeitig los zu fahren (4 Startpulks mit zeitlicher Verzögerung). Das kann dann schon mal eng werden. Mir gings bei meinem ersten Rennen jedenfalls so. Am Anfang ist das schon speziell, aber das regelt sich ja in Willingen zum Glück (nach 2-3 km ?) relativ schnell. Wichtig ist für Anfänger nur immer die eigene Spur zu halten und nicht wild rum zu zacken. Die Schnellen von hinten finden meistens einen Weg zum Überholen und sagen auch auf welcher Seite sie vorbei kommen...


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Februar 2010)

Ja, das muss man sich merken. Wenn einer sagt "links" heißt es nicht das man als zu Überholender nach links fahren soll, nein wie der Vorredner schon sagt wollen die dann links vorbeifahrn.

Bei meinem ersten Marathon stand ich ind er ca. 5. Reihe mim Kumpel der halt schnell ist. Mit ging dermaßen der Kackstift das man überfahren wird *gg*


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Februar 2010)

..... ja , und die schnellen kacken einen auch ununterbrochen an , wenn man bei schwierigeren stellen langsam macht .... das ist extrem unangenehm....  ich bin mal bei einem nassen wurzeltrail bergab gestürzt  , weil 2 hinter mir dauernd gepusht und gebrüllt haben ... bin total nervös geworden . dann doch schneller , als ich eigentlich wollte , runter , an ner glitschigen wurzel hats mich hingelegt . nicht EINEN hats interessiert , keiner hat angehalten oder geguckt ... sport geht da oft vor menschlichkeit - bei den "racern" .... das kann einem neuling schon angst machen - oder zumindest unwohlsein hervorrufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Februar 2010)

Das das keinen interessiert kenn ich so nicht. Da fragt immer einer, ob was passiert ist und wenns ein ok gibt gehts weiter, ansonsten wird geholfen. Aber es gibt überall solche und solche...
Und wie gesagt, an schwierigen Stellen die eigene Linie halten und nicht verrückt machen lassen, egal, was da "hinten" gesagt wird. Wenn die vorbei wollen, finden die schon einen Weg. Prinzipiell ist es ja ein Rennen, da muss man nicht unbedingt Platz machen. Es sei denn es ist ein Rundenrennen und man wird überrundet, das ist was anderes. Dann sollte man seinen Arsch schon aus der Schußlinie nehmen...


----------



## ]:-> (3. Februar 2010)

Es sind halt einfach gut 2000 Leute auf einem Haufen die bei 180 Puls versuchen möglichst als der schnellste durchs Unterholz zu kommen. 
Naja, Solche und Solche gibts überall, gerade bei der Anzahl an Teilnehmern. Die, die's wirklich drauf haben, denen muss man es meistens aus der Nase ziehen.

Es stimmt aber schon, zu empfindlich sollte man nicht sein (das gilt sicher auch für Fußball, Tennis,.....) aber dennoch, ich habe definitiv deutlich mehr positive Bekanntschaften auf Marathonstrecken gehabt als umgekehrt.
Vielem Stress geht man als Einsteiger eh schon aus dem Weg wenn man sich im hinteren Drittel anstellt und sich das ganze erstmal in Ruhe anschaut.


----------



## YoEddy2 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Diese Veranstaltungen sind auch für Einen Anfänger mit Einigermassen Kondition zu Fahren!
Halt Nicht an Selbst Überschätzung Leiden....die Streckenlänge dementsprechend Wählen !
Und Vorallem Sein Ding Fahren....Geschwindigkeit ist Nicht das A und O beim Marahton !
Ankommen und das Gesteckte Ziel Schaffen ............ d. Inneren Schweinehund Besiegen !

Gruß Ralf


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Februar 2010)

Na klasse, Vorfreude und Planung adios! :-(

Habe an dem Samstag eine Uni Vorlesung, und zwar die letzte dieser Art vor der Klausur, die Anfang Juli ist. Eigentlich keine gute Idee mir die zu schenken.

Wird also bei mir eine kurzfristige Entscheidung, das gefährliche ist dann nur, dass ich vielleicht nicht darauf trainiere sondern leiber Spaß Fahrten mache...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Februar 2010)

wenn du einfach nur mitfahren möchtest, brauchst du kein extra training!

sicher solltest du bei den spaßfahrten am berg nicht in den kleinsten gang schalten und gemütlich hochstrampeln, sondern schon etwas tempo machen.
aber alles in allem sollte es auf jeden fall machbar sein.

beim start sollte man sich als anfänger nicht unbedingt nach vorne stellen und etwas zurückhalten, aber wenn sich das feld entzerrt hat wirds ruhiger.

bin letztes jahr fast alle rennen von hinten gefahren. das motiviert schon, wenn du dann für den rest des rennens nur an den anderen vorbei fährst und dich fast keiner mehr überholt.

wenn man natürlich vorne fahren will, muss man am start sofort gas geben. ist echt erstaunlich wie bei den rennen gestartet wird. der startschuß geht und dann wird gas gemacht.


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Februar 2010)

Und ich mach mit und muss dann abreißen lassen und mich erstmal wieder fangen. Nicht verleiten lassen  Am Start zwar etwas nach vorne orientiert fahren, aber sich nicht kaputt machen. Rechtzeitig low machen und das eigene Tempo finden


----------



## Domme02 (5. Februar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Und ich mach mit und muss dann abreißen lassen und mich erstmal wieder fangen. Nicht verleiten lassen  Am Start zwar etwas nach vorne orientiert fahren, aber sich nicht kaputt machen. Rechtzeitig low machen und das eigene Tempo finden



Das ist mMn so ziemlich das schwerste bei Rennen. Man muss am Start wirklich sein Tempo fahren und sich auch während des Rennens sich nicht von Zuschauern verleiten lassen alles zu geben.

Obwohl ich schon mehrere Rennen gefahren bin, habe ich da immernoch probleme mit. Zum Beispiel Langenberg. Nach einer Einführungsrunde kommt man nochmal durch Start/Ziel, da jubeln dann hunderte Leute. Ich habe mich davon verleiten lassen. Die Quittung hatte ich dann am ersten Anstieg


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

.....wenn du NICHT trainierst , denke ich schon , dass du probleme haben wirst am berg ....bei steigungen von 18 - 20 prozent möcht´ich den anfänger seh´n , der da nicht abkackt ... (ich denke da an den ohrenberg - alte  strecke ...)da wird sich schon am ersten berg kaputtgerödelt ... 
teil´und doch mal mit , wie du normalerweise fährst - wieviel hm - km - schnell oder eher gemütlich - was für´n bike fährst du ..???
ich wünsch dir natürlich , dass du beim ersten event dieser art spass hast , aber mit "einfach mal zu mitfahren ", könntest du dir den spass auf kommende sachen dieser art versauen .... will nicht negativ reden , aber man sollte das schon ein wenig realistisch seh´n ...klar , ankommen tut (fast) jeder - aber wenn du dich nur quälst , ist es  ja auch nix ...


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2010)

]:->;6805518 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich da am Ende jetzt auch noch vorbeikommen



Sicher sicher Das Festival bietet ja auch sonst Vieles, sodass ein Besuch sich lohnt. Aber pass auf, dass du genug Essen mit auf die Marathon-Runde nimmst. Ich habe meine Banane nach Kilometer 25 verloren und später einen Hungerast bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Februar 2010)

Was war mit Verpflegungsstationen?

Bei meinem zweiten Marathon hatte ich das erste mal in meinem Leben ein Gel zu mir genommen was ein Fehlerwar. Ich hatte so Magenkrämpfe. Ich dachte ich muss abbrechen. Da ich allerdings zu viel Riegelkram gegessen hab war ich total überfressen *gg*. Vor allem da mir eine nette Dame die ich während des Rennens kennengelernt habe mir immer noch welche angeboten hat . Sind den halben Marathon zusammen gefahren und haben geplaudert


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2010)

Die Station war schon im Ort vorher gewesen.

Aber das mit den Ladies ist klasse, 2006 habe ich bei einem Marathon auch mal ein sehr sympathisches Mädel kennengelernt u. ihr bei einem Defekt geholfen. Mit meinem 20kg Bike war ich eh nicht viel schneller, da konnte man gut plaudern


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Februar 2010)

Du ziehst so nen Marathon dann also echt ganz schmerzefrei mit deinem Downhill Bike durch?!

Haste kein altes Hardtail mehr? Sonst leih dir doch eins von deinen Kurs"schülern". 

Oder ist es das Gefühl das Rennen mit dem eigenem Schatz, deinem Bike, zu schaffen?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Februar 2010)

ich denke nicht dass die 20kg tatsächlich das reale gewicht des bikes darstellen sollen.

er ist wahrscheinlich mit einem bleischweren rad gefahren, aber nicht mit nem downhiller.


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2010)

Mein Pulcro wiegt 20 kg, mit Doppelbrückengabel waren es 21 kg. Das hohe Gewicht kommt durch die ganzen Stahlparts von meinem Dirtbike zusammen. Aber es hält fit





P.S.: 2006 und 2007 bin ich mit meiner Gummikuh in Saalhausen mitgefahren. Mittlerweile habe ich leichtere Bikes für sowas...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

Respekt , mit dem bike .... !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (6. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @..der bericht vom terrorist macht einem neuling sicher nicht gerade mut ....  trifft es aber gut , wie ´s abgeht ....



Macht Euch doch nicht immer sooo viele Gedanken !

Mein erstes MTB-Rennen vor 10 Jahren war die kleine Runde (52 km) im Jahr 2000 in Willingen.

Damals bin ich so ca. 1 x in der Woche im flachen Norddeutschland gebiked und habe mich spontan angemeldet, weil ich im Bikemagazin einen Vorbericht gelesen habe.

Ich hab etwa 5 h gebraucht, weil ich vor lauter Respekt vor dem was noch kommen könnte, langsam berghoch und sehr vorsichtig bergrunter gefahren bin.

Jede Minute war super, und auch nach 5 h ist noch genug Action im Zielbereich.

Und die neue Strecke seit 2009 ist richtig gut - auch wenn es am Anfang etwas länger bergauf geht, ist die Streckenführung richtig schön. 

Also : Anmelden ! Mich hat mein erstes Willingen so angefixt, dass ich inzwischen ohne Unterbrechung seit 10 Jahren dabei bin und schon viele andere MAs gefahren bin.

fazit : Mit einer einigermaßen normalen Grundlagenkondition ist das gut zu schaffen und die Atmosphäre bei Festival und Marathon ist so klasse, dass sich die Quälerei von etwa 55 km und 1400 Hm lohnt.

Willingen ist immer eine Reise wert - und alle paar Jahre ist auch mal gutes Wetter...  Es wäre mal wieder fällig !


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2010)

da kann ich nicht hinzufügen.

ich bin seit meinem ersten rennen letztes jahr auch "angefixt".


----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2010)

> Willingen ist immer eine Reise wert - und alle paar Jahre ist auch mal gutes Wetter... Es wäre mal wieder fällig !



2009 war es ja am Renntag schön, aber durch den Regen am Vortag auch schön matschig


----------



## Dumens100 (10. Februar 2010)

werden dieses Jahr wohl auch beim Marathon starten macht euch aber nicht verückt gehen dort regelmäßig trainieren es ist zu schaffen und wenn man nicht unter die ersten 10 kommen will solte man es ganz loker angehen.


----------



## Holiday (14. Februar 2010)

hängt ein wening davon ab, welche Distanz man fährt. ich werde díeses jahr die Mittlere Runde fahren - wenn nicht die große! ...mir liegt riva aber besser in den Beinen als Willingen.


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Februar 2010)

Hi, hab mich gerade kurzentschlossen (zu meinem ersten Marathon) angemeldet um auch bei schlechtem Wetter einen  Trainingsgrund zu haben...
Gibt es die Strecke eigentlich irgendwo als GPS-Datei, würde sie gerne mal abfahren zum Test... 
Ich werd auch versuchen mich weiter hinten einzureihen, will keinem "echten" Rennfahrer in die Quere kommen. Hat mich auf den letzten CTFs schon genervt, wenn sich an haarigen Stellen noch im letzten Augenblick noch einer vorbeidrücken musste.

Ankommen ist das Ziel...


----------

